# why do you travel?



## wildwerden (Jan 9, 2013)

Basically I'm looking to see whY ya'all travel and live yr lives like this? I am not asking in a condescending way but rather curious to if everyone has a core reason for travelling or if it just varies for everyone. Also it could good for inspiration for others.... to hear stories of such. Let's see what you've got to say!


----------



## Pixie Walden (Jan 9, 2013)

Well if I didn't travel this burning wanderlust in my gut would surly be the death of me.. and I just cant have that.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 9, 2013)

I like experiencing new things, exploring new cities, and meeting new people. Humans are not sedentary by nature and our wanderlust is driven by instinct.


----------



## noitanicullaH (Jan 9, 2013)

I can do whatever i want and never wanted to live my life like my parents or other "normal" people, because when i was child i always wandered around abandoned building,strange places, dreamed about living there, make those places my home, later started traveling, then learned that my dream can become reality and that i dont need money to live happily


----------



## Keno Star (Jan 9, 2013)

Every dreamer knows that it is entirely possible to be homesick for a place you've never been to, perhaps more homesick than for familiar ground. It you appreciate, perpetuate and explore your own dreams, then you'll know that dream isn't a one-way communication or something like that I forgat how it goes.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

I only travel cuz it's the new cool hip thing to do;-)


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

Really though. I travel cuz I don't know what the fuck else I am supposed to do...being broke and homeless is way easier to do while traveling. I don't want to be a homebum, I'd rather be a tramp. 

There are tons of places to go, tons of people to meet, and none of it requires any money if you know how to do it.


----------



## travelin (Jan 9, 2013)

since i first became aware i have had the yearning to see what is over the next rise, around the next bend, what the river looks like upstream or downstream. 


though i am to some a wage slave, working a job for a few months, then loading up and heading to the next city, the next state is what fills that need for me.

im more one to head for the hills around each new job/city, poking around in the forests and deserts and especially the streams with trout rather than stay urban on my time off work.

learning an area well enough to navigate and know where the "locals" do their thing is way better than typical tourist in-an-out hitting the high spots. 

i like it, it works for me...


----------



## Pixie Walden (Jan 9, 2013)

travelin said:


> since i first became aware i have had the yearning to see what is over the next rise, around the next bend, what the river looks like upstream or downstream.
> 
> 
> though i am to some a wage slave, working a job for a few months, then loading up and heading to the next city, the next state is what fills that need for me.
> ...


I agree with your methods. Every so often I will settle for a weeks and find a job. I like to earn my own money. Even when I'm on the road I try to at least busk or sell my homemade things. After all the real definition for hobo is "migrant worker"


----------



## Fishkiss (Jan 9, 2013)

I think we all have many different reasons and ways we travel.Whether its constantly being on the move or being housed up for a while.I feel we all have the core reason of thats what we enjoy.We have the need to experience new things and new ppl.One can only do so many things when confined to a certain town or city.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

There are very few hobo's out there. It irritates me when I meet kids who call themselves Hobo's when they are flying a sign or spanging. What there are is a bunch of tramps and bums.

Immigrant Mexicans who do farm labor are closer to hobo's than the crusty as fuck punk kid who spanges to get his next sidewalk slam. Just cuz you ride trains doesn't mean you are a hobo. 

Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

travelin said:


> since i first became aware i have had the yearning to see what is over the next rise, around the next bend, what the river looks like upstream or downstream.
> 
> 
> though i am to some a wage slave, working a job for a few months, then loading up and heading to the next city, the next state is what fills that need for me.
> ...


 
this is more like a hobo


----------



## travelin (Jan 9, 2013)

uhm, well i do it with a wife who is also a skilled craftsman and we do it with a pretty new travel trailer and pickup, her following in a dodge minivan.

prior to this we used an 89 fleetwood southwind 34 foot motorhome pulling a ford escape. that was from 2006-2011. i really enjoyed the motorhome as it was seriously set up to be off grid with big battery bank, a 6.5kw genny, solar panels, large holding tanks. yeah, i liked the motorhome!

before the motorhome we stayed in tents or cheap motels for about nine months.

we alternately work our asses off or hang out drawing unemployment when we feel like it. last winter we spent from october till march in phoenix sitting in an rv park for 229 a month and i ran the desert rockhounding a lot.

we dont know how long we will be here or where the next run will go to. maybe washington state , maybe nevada, maybe texas.

we do know that we have had one heck of a lot of fun and we have seen some pretty places.

guess thats what matters...


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like the modern version of a Hobo couple to me...

but yeah traditionally a Hobo was one who hopped trains to find migrant work, usually farm work


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 10, 2013)

because i know im in the right


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Mar 2, 2014)

im on a mission from god...


----------



## insanemembrane (Mar 3, 2014)

Jesus told me to


----------



## briancray (Mar 3, 2014)

Because comfort and normal life is boring. We have so much out there to see and most people outside the community would rather dream about what is out there then just go for it. I like the unknown and not knowing what lies ahead.


----------

